# Fallo imagen de monitor CRT



## kjn (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola tengo un Monitor CRT Philips 105s al que se le encoje la imagen por los lados quedando de esta forma  )  (   algo parecido a lo que se ve en la imagen 

al principio al darle un pequeño toque al monitor la imagen se ponia bien, y al rato volvia a encojerse la imagen, pero ahora la imagen encojida es constante y solo se puede ver bien durante un instante si se le da un golpe fuerte al monitor.
Ams y  en el menu OSD del monitor hay una opcion para ajustar esto (Ajuste horizontal de muaré), pero esta no funciona, supongo que sera por el mismo problema.

¿Alguien sabe por que le pasa eso a la imagen? ¿Es problema de algun componente o pieza que este desencajada o no haga bien contacto  o es problema del tubo de imagen, yo le he quitado la carcasa para echar un vistado pero todo parece estar en su sitio? 
Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 26, 2006)

coge el soldador y resuelda la zona donde estan los cables que unen el yugo del cuello de la pantalla ala placa base.
Resuelda toda la zona donde esta el transformador de la pantalla y si sigues un poco los cables hay unos que van a parar a un integrado del "potencia" pues es alli donde encontraras un condensador que une el integrado con el bobinado deflector.

La forma profesional de hacerlo es con el monitor encendido y un palo o pinzel o cualquiercosa de madera y golpeando energica pero suave la placa (como en la bateria) hasta encontrar la zona donde la pantalla aparecen rallas o se arregla y resoldadon toda la zona y con suerta localizando la soldadura falsa.


----------

